# Ninjas in NJ!



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

(CBS/ AP) Clifton police say they arrested two men dressed liked ninjas and armed with Asian martial arts weapons who said they were sending a warning to drug users. 

Calling themselves "Shinobi warriors," the men wore black SWAT-type vests and carried knives, throwing stars, swords, nunchucks and a bow and arrows. 

Twenty-year-old Tadeusz Tertkiewicz and 19-year-old Jesse Trojaniak are charged with weapons possession. Tertkiewicz is also charged with harassment for a letter left for an ex-girlfriend. 

After being arrested early Wednesday in a car on Route 46, the men said they were delivering warning letters to drug dealers and drug users urging them to stop their "impure" activities. 

Their weapons, Detective Capt. Robert Rowan told The Bergen County Record, were to be a precaution in case they were confronted by the drug dealers. 
The officers who arrested the men found the letters in five envelopes decorated with red Chinese designs, The Record reports. 

Reports show the two men had already delivered one such letter to Tertkiewicz’ 16-year-old ex-girlfriend in Clifton. Police contacted the teen and her mother and alerted them to the situation. 

The letters warned drug users and drug dealers that the “Shinobi will stop your cruel and sadistic intentions with justified yet, merciful force.” 

In the letter, the two men accused drug dealers and users of having “committed sin of passing impurity” to others and that the “wind guides us to those of impure heart and intent.” 

“Their intentions may have been good, but we tell everyone that they shouldn’t take the law into their own hands because it will cause more problems for everyone in the longrun,” Rowan said. 

Trojaniak's father tells The Associated Press his son is "not a maniac" and was only trying to help a friend.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Did one of them have a Walther P99 tattoo on his abdomen? :mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Damn, Mike!!! You beat me to it...

Besides, what's with the chinese symbolism beign carried around by "Ninjas"...?

I'm just glad that Tad and Jesse didn't run into any of their "impure" foes before the cops caught up with them... The emergeny room would likely be extracting arrows from their asses right now...

JW


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Yup, Mike got me. I was going to ask if one was a student at UK. :smt171:smt171


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

They grew up playing to many video games. They were lucky the Mafia boys didn't get ahold of them first. :numbchuck:


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Too bad they got caught before some "gene pool cleaning" had taken place. Either way, them or the people they were going after would have took some of the muck outta the pool. Idiots.

Zhur


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Did one of them have a Walther P99 tattoo on his abdomen? :mrgreen:


I didn't at first know whether to laugh or to get upset at that.
Then I realized that he deserved it.
Nevertheless, I do hope he never reads it. I know that he has to learn to handle these comments-after all, the tattoo was his own choice-but he also deserves a little gentle handling, too, while he's growing up.
He's really a nice, intelligent kid.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I thought I was remarkably gentle. :mrgreen:

(Then again, I spent last year among the "rough men" of Orwell's quote.)


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

WTF! The whole time I thought it was a real gun there in his avatar pic. I never really wanted to look at it, just glanced during postings but I would like to get another look just to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

_He Who Must Not Be Named_ should at least be pleased with his notoriety. Everyone here knows who we're talking about without so much as mentioning his "handle." :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Nevertheless, I do hope he never reads it.


Maybe it's just me, but I don't see why anyone would return to a forum that they were banned from to lurk. I know I sure wouldn't.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

CNN is reporting that while the ninjas' pride was damaged from the arrest, their eyes were unharmed thanks in part to a pair of high quality glasses, which were reported to be Oaklies.



no, not really.....


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Todd said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I don't see why anyone would return to a forum that they were banned from to lurk. I know I sure wouldn't.


Wait, I haven't been on alot recently, was he banned? If so, what was he banned for?!


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Alaskan_Viking said:


> Wait, I haven't been on alot recently, was he banned?


Yes.



Alaskan_Viking said:


> If so, what was he banned for?!


Can't get into the specifics. To quote an excerpt of the forum guidelines, "In order to respect the privacy of our members we do not discuss disciplinary actions with anyone but the member concerned."

http://www.handgunforum.net/misc.php?do=page&template=forum_guidelines


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

hmm i thought he vowed to "never come back" on his own also. course i can't say it meant enough to me to actually read the "banned" at his avatar lol


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

If you would like a little laughter, just google up our old buddies name and read some of the other 4 or 5 boards posting that lead to him being banned those 4 or 5 boards too. It was a good funny half hour of my life, I'd recommend it.

Zhur


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I just Googled my own username and the whole first page is dedicated to me. :mrgreen:

It also appears that a Mexican rapper has stolen my username and is using it for his own financial gain. I knew I should have have put a registered trademark on it. :smt076


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

unpecador said:


> I...It also appears that a Mexican rapper has stolen my username and is using it for his own financial gain. I knew I should have have put a registered trademark on it. :smt076


Geez...I thought that was you! It's not?


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

No Steve, I am not him. I apologize if I have lead you to believe that I am a celebrity. My username is based on something entirely different.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

unpecador said:


> No Steve, I am not him. I apologize if I have lead you to believe that I am a celebrity. My username is based on something entirely different.


Damn! And here I had the blackmail scheme all figured out, too.
Now what am I supposed to do with all these videos? Those hidden cameras cost me a bundle, and the girls weren't exactly cheap either.
:smt112


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Damn! And here I had the blackmail scheme all figured out, too.
> Now what am I supposed to do with all these videos? Those hidden cameras cost me a bundle, and the girls weren't exactly cheap either.
> :smt112


That's too bad... I would think that cheap girls would be the best kind to use for a blackmail scheme. :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

unpecador said:


> That's too bad... I would think that cheap girls would be the best kind to use for a blackmail scheme. :mrgreen:


As my mother used to say, "Girls that people call 'cheap' are always the most expensive."


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> As my mother used to say, "Girls that people call 'cheap' are always the most expensive."


Have you found that to be true?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Dunno. Never had to buy a girl.
Nor penicillin shots, neither.


----------

